# Circuito tablero de tenis



## brunomozzi (Dic 20, 2009)

Muy buenas tardes a todos, necesito hacer un tablero para una cancha de tenis, que me muestre los dígitos 15, 30, 40, y la letra A, todo en un mismo tablero de tipo matrix, puede hacerse sin utilizar pic programado?, o sea con algún integrado que me permita codificar esas cifras?. O con algun tipo de sumador de bits? espero sus prontas respuestas, gracias muy atte Bruno Mozzi.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Dic 20, 2009)

No creo que haya un IC que haga ese trabajo. No te entiendo bien como es que debe de ser aparte de que al ser una matriz es mas caro en su construccion por tener mas partes Al ser algo tan especifico lo mas facil es usar un microcontrolador te dejo el video de uno de basquet(nomas pa presumir).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj004j6AH-Y


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

Se podría hacer con un CD4017, a la salida de este una memoria de diodos que manden un estado "Alto" a esto:





						Display numerico gigante
					

¿ Cuanto es gigante ?   En este caso 28 Cm de alto y 14 de ancho para cada numero, eso me parece que es bastante gigante.  Cada numero ocupa 238 led´s. Aconsejo que saquen cuentas de gastos antes de intentar armar algo. El engendro se basa en "Amplificar" en capacidad de corriente un...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## brunomozzi (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola, tal ves me exprese mal, lo que necesito es hacer que el circuito contenga 4 switchs, al presionar uno me muestre en un display gigante el numero 15, al presionar otro el numero 30, luego con otro el 40 y con el ultimo switch la letra A. la verdad que no se me ocurre como hacerlo ya que no tengo mucho conocimiento en estos integrados que tienen dicha capacidad, fogonazo podrias ayudarme con algun circuito para hacerlo y simularlo en livewirwe?.. Desde ya muchas gracias, y muy atento por tu respuesta. Bruno


----------



## electroandres (Dic 23, 2009)

yo lo que haria es una tabla de verdad con la variante de los tres pulsadores, despues con eso, redusco con el mapa de karnaugh (no se si se escribe asi).... las salidas podes hacerlo en bcd natural si no me equivoco (dcba para un digito y otro dcba para otro)
las variables de la tabla creo q tendrian q ser estas
Pulsador1 | pulsador 2 | pulsador 3 | pulsador 4|| d1 c1 b1 a1 || d2 c2 b2 a2
luego usas un un deco que tenga como el numero 10 la A y ya esta


----------



## brunomozzi (Dic 23, 2009)

Gracias por tu atencion electroandres, pero no me imagino como hacerlo, no entiendo mucho de esas cosas que me nombraste, etoy buscando algun tipo de esquema electronico para empezar a experimentar, y mne es muy dificil, alguien podria enviarme algo?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te sirva de inico.

Cada SW es un botón que pone un marcador ( 00, 15, 30, 40, 0A)

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Te dejo el circuito .lvw en el archivo zip


----------



## brunomozzi (Dic 23, 2009)

Gracias campeón, me voy a poner a estudiar como hacerlo a tamaño gigante, de todas maneras, te hago una preguntita mas, los 1000 hz que ingresan, con que se lo doy al circuito, a que se refiere, con que le meto 1000 hz ahí al circuito? gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia, esta muy bueno lo que hiciste.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola.

Lo puedes hacer con un 555 en modo aestable (astable) u oscilador, la frecuencia puede ser cualquiera de 100Hz para arriba.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 23, 2009)

que buen circuito el que postiaste.... lo hiciste vos¿?
la verdad mucha ocurrencia (si lo hiciste vos) hacer que los dos 4017 se igualen en el conteo y uno se enclave haciendo que se detenga en el numero deseado... genial!!!

encontre un error, en vez de hacer el 15 hace 51 y en vez de  0A hace A0


----------



## brunomozzi (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola!, es verdad, recien acabo de darme cuenta, fue tanta la ilucion que ni lo vi jaja pero de todas maneras esta bárbaro como lo diseño elaficionado, la verdad que es muy inteligente man, tiene una simple solución eso?

Hola campeon, fijate que tiene un error y no se como solucionarlo, en ves de 15 da el 51 y en ves de 0A da A0, podrias decirme como repararlo?, o pasarme otra ves el esquema en lvw corregido?.. este circuito no necesita ser programado con pc no?. gracias, muy atento!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola.

Gracias por hacerne ver el error.
Aquí lo tienen más o menos funcionando.

Unas preguntas:
De qué tamaño quieres los digitos.
Qué piensas usar LEDs, focos o lámpara incandecentes.
Qué voltaje piensa usar o de cuántos voltios es la fuente que alimentara la pantalla o marcador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## brunomozzi (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola, tengo pensado usar mas o menos unos 100 leds por digito, no hay que programarlo a este circuito no?, solo tengo que pasarlo a el pbc y estaria funcionando no? como podria hacer para acoplar la señal a los digitos gigantes? Gracias, y es usted muy atento, todavia queda gente muy buena como usted.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola.

Puedes hacer un arreglo parecido a la pantalla numérica o display.

Aquí te dejo algo para empezar.

Espero que te dé una idea de como podrías hacerlo.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2009)

Una alternativa a los cientos de LED´s:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/link-display-led-llevan-gafas-9885/
Y una alternativa para el contador:


----------



## electroandres (Dic 24, 2009)

son mis idolos, como se les ocurre!!!!


----------



## brunomozzi (Dic 25, 2009)

Hola, tengo una simple preguntita mas, como puedo hacer para que le llegue mas voltaje a los displays, estoy usando 6 leds de alto brillo blancos, por cada pata del display, o sea, 42 leds por display gigante, y el voltaje que sale del 4511 es realmente bajo con poco amperaje, como podría hacer para que el voltaje que sale de los pines del 4511 para el display sea necesario para prender todos los leds que tengo en mi display?. Muchas gracias por su atención y feliz navidad para todo el mundo, espero que la hayan pasado lindo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2009)

brunomozzi dijo:


> Hola, tengo una simple preguntita mas, como puedo hacer para que le llegue mas voltaje a los displays, .........


Para conseguir mas corriente intercalas transistores entre el CD4511 y los led´s, empleas la lógica del CD4511 como comando de los transistores.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 25, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí hay algo que puedes hacer (no tomes encuenta los valores ya que es sólo una manera de como se puede hacer).

Felices Fiestas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## brunomozzi (Dic 28, 2009)

hola el aficionado, ya he comprado todo para hacer el circuito que me has pasado, sobre el cual te agradezco muchísimo, y también he hecho el diseño de los displays, que una ves terminado el proyecto voy a presentar todo en base a un tutorial aquí en este fabuloso foro. Debo hacerte una pregunta mas, si no es molestia. La fuente que debo usar para el circuito que me mandaste, el del contador, deve ser (+9    -9)  o (+9 0v +9), y en cuanto  a los terminales A0 A1 B0 B1 C0 C1 D0 D1 E0 E1 F0 F1, ETC, BASTA CON PASAR EL PCB EN LIVEWIRE y solo lo pasaria o hay que configurar o hacer algo a la hora de pasarlo al pcb?. gracias por su atencion! un abrazo!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola.

La fuente puede ser desde 5V hasta 15V. Esta sólo debe ser una fuente de voltaje continuo de las normales. 

El PC wizard reconoce esos terminales, sólo pásalo.

No dices como vas a formar los dígitos con los LEDs, ten presente, que no es lo más apropiado poner LEDs en paralelo.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: un abrazo también.


----------



## brunomozzi (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola, aun sigo con el proyecto, estoy hceindo las placas, tambien estoy haciendo un contador para los sets y los games en el tablero de tenis, tengo un problema con el circuito, lo probe en livewire y funciona perfectamente, pero lo hice en el impreso y no me funciona, aqui les dejo lo que hice y espero que sepan decirme si hay algun error que no me de cuenta, en lo posible si alguien me puede explicar un poco como funciona el y cd40106 ,cd4026 que estoy utilizando también lo agradecería mucho, desde ya muchísimas  gracias!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola.

Prueba estas modificaciones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## brunomozzi (Ene 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias!..  mañana mismo o estare probando y traere noticias, un abrazo grande!! y espero que hayan empezado un buen 2010!


----------



## brunomozzi (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola, aun sigo con el proyecto del tblero, tengo un problema que me esta volviendo loco, pruebo el circuito sin conectarle los dígitos que hice con leds y transistores bc 548b y me funciona perfectamente, cada segmento esta formado por 6 leds, o sea 2 series de 3 leds puestas en paralelo, el positivo de los leds están colocados a una fuente de pc de 12 volts con una resistencia de 220 ohms, y el negativo al colector del transistor bc 548, la base de cada transistor a la salida del 4511, y el emisor a masa, esta bien echo de esa manera?, también hice unos contadores para los sets y los games con el integrado cd 4026 be, y tengo exacatamente el mismo problema, alguien me posibilitaria un contador de decadas para dejar de renegar con estop? o que me ueda solucionar el problema, gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.
Puedes publicar el circuito que estás armando y así tener un mejor panorama de lo que estás haciendo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## brunomozzi (Ene 27, 2010)

ok, aqui les dejo el circuito, no se cual sera la falla, se calienta mucho el integrado. La fuente es una fuente de pc. gracias


----------



## electroandres (Ene 27, 2010)

fijate si ninguna pata del integrado se este tocando con masa... como las salidas o algo por el estilo que cause tanto consumo como para que se caliente asi... anda con el tester viendo continuidades entre todas las patas... yo no veo nada mal en el circuito


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.

Cambia las resistencias de base de 220 ohm por 1K y eso hará que no se caliente el circuito integrado 4026, la pata 2 de este integrado debe ir a tierra.

Mejor usa 1.8K ó 2.2K

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## brunomozzi (Ene 27, 2010)

ok, voy a probarlo, desde ya muchas gracias, voy a probarlo, abrazos y nos vemos pronto


----------



## brunomozzi (Feb 4, 2010)

Ho,a a todos, ya e terminado con los circuitos tanto de tanteador de puntos como de set y games y funcionan a la perfeccion. Estoy haciendo el tablero ahora, tengo una consulta, para finalizar con el mismo, necesito hacer un ultimo circuito para poner las iniciales de los jugadores,, algui9en podria ayudarme con algun circuito que me ayude a mostrar letras desde la a A a la Z?. Algo BCD o similar, que no sea con pic, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## silth (Feb 6, 2010)

hola brunomozzi, desde hacía tiempo venía buscando un marcador como tu has especificado, pero quizás por mi falta de seguridad a la hora de postear nunca me había atrevido, hasta que encontré este post.

Te importaría cuando lo finalices del todo poner todos los esquemas que has usado y alguna foto del resultado final??

Gracias de antemano.

alguien sabe si brunomozzi a conseguido sacar adelante el tablero??


----------



## brunomozzi (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola silth, quedate trnquelio que ni bien termine todo el tablero voy a estar postiando un tutorial de como hacerlo desde cero, ya que esta gran gente de este foro y comunidad me ha sido de gran ayuda en mi proyecto, solo me queda terminar la parte fisica, y buscar algun circuito para decodificar las letras del abcedario, pero aun no logro encontrar nada!. Nos vemos pronto, y gracias nuevamente a todos desde ya


----------



## silth (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola a todos de nuevo. alguien sabe al final si brunomazzi pudo acabar el tablero?? saludos!!


----------



## kokur (May 5, 2010)

hola, pues tengo que hacerle unas modificaciones a un circuito para que pueda contar como una cancha de tenis, ahora cuanta 00,15,30,40. El circuito que tengo ahora es el que esta adjunto en la foto y esta hecho mediante biestables tipo T y JK, estos los he hecho con chips 4027.Este circuito me funciona, pero en clase me han dicho que tengo que hacer 2 circuitos iguales a estos y luego unirlos y modificar algunas cosas para que cuante de 00,15,30,40,A con 2 marcadores, uno para cada jugador.

Entonces habra 2 marcadores y 2 pulsadores uno hara que aunmente un marcador y el otro que aumente el otro marcador.Esto supongo que se hara conectando los relojes a los pulsadores.

La duda la tengo a la hora de hacer la letra A en el display.
¿Como puedo hacer para que cuando llegue a 40-15 y meten otro punto pase el marcador a 00-00.¿Y como se hace para que cuando llegue a 40-40 y mete otro punto uno pase a A-40 en vez  de pasar a 00-00.
Es como un contador real de una cancha de tenis.


Espero halla esplicado bien, cualquier sugerencia me vale.

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2010)

kokur dijo:


> hola, pues tengo que hacerle unas modificaciones a ....



Ahora que tu comentario *esta en el lugar correcto*, lee todo el post

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*4)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. *


----------



## Brea (Jun 6, 2010)

hola a todos, me gustaria si alguien puede explicarme como hacer un Marcador de Tenis usando una combinación secuencial.


----------



## Chanquete (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy empezando a realizar mis cositas y querría sabér cuál sería el mejor esquema para realizar el marcador de tenis.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alcorte (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola, junto con unos amigos estamos diseñando un tablero marcador para el club, pero tenemos dudas de como hacer el circuito, estuve mirando y ninguno se adapta bien a lo que necesito.

Básicamente es un tablero como el que se muestra en la foto, cada numero va a ser de 25cm x 20cm, pero lo que necesito es que el circuito tenga cuatro botones con un valor fijo (botón 1: 2; botón 2: 3; botón 3: 5; botón 4: reset), y que valla sumando los numeros de acuerdo a como yo los selecciono.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## brunomozzi (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola, como estas, mira, lo que te puedo comentar es que el tablero yo ya lo hice y lo hice en base a contadores y para la decodificacion de los numero use puentes de diodos para retener la corriente a los segmentos. Es un lió hacerlo con eso hoy en día, lo que si te puedo decir es que lo hagas con microcontroladores que es mucho mas sencillo mucho mas efectivo y mucho mas versátil. Yo tengo hecho uno y lo que te puedo comentar es que se manejan mucho mejor los datos a expresar, y tambien tenes opcion a que se le pueda agregar un control remoto. Investiga un poco en microcontroladore y en lo que te pueda ayudar, te ayudo.


----------



## alcorte (Mar 15, 2012)

muchas gracias brunomozzi.

yo lo que tenia pensado era hacerlo con un micro, yo la verdad que la parte de programacion no entiendo, pero uno de mis compañeros la tiene clara, asi que lo queremos hacer asi.


----------



## astrada83 (Ago 2, 2012)

brunomozzi dijo:


> Hola, como estas, mira, lo que te puedo comentar es que el tablero yo ya lo hice y lo hice en base a contadores y para la decodificacion de los numero use puentes de diodos para retener la corriente a los segmentos. Es un lió hacerlo con eso hoy en día, lo que si te puedo decir es que lo hagas con microcontroladores que es mucho mas sencillo mucho mas efectivo y mucho mas versátil. Yo tengo hecho uno y lo que te puedo comentar es que se manejan mucho mejor los datos a expresar, y tambien tenes opcion a que se le pueda agregar un control remoto. Investiga un poco en microcontroladore y en lo que te pueda ayudar, te ayudo.



Hola a todos, estoy interesado de hacer el tablero con pic, necesitaria tu asesoramiento con respecto a este circuito, yo ya tengo el pgramadpr pic y se manejar el MPLAB y el PROTEUS, necesitamos hacer uno para la escuela. Gracias !!!!!!!


----------



## juancho (Ene 10, 2013)

Hola, estoy diseñando un marcador de ping-pong para mi mesa . Pienso usar un PIC16F886, un 7447 y 4 displays de 7 segmentos. Lo estoy haciendo en C con mplab. La entrada, con los pulsadores (uno para subir el marcador y el otro para bajar, por cada jugador), va a ser por el puerto A, voy a usar el puerto B para la habilitación de cada display y el puesto C para mostrar los números.

Para empezar, antes de embarcarme en la titánica tarea de toda la lógica de marcación, quería simplemente poder mostrar 4 números distintos. No me salió del todo bien!! ¿Me pueden dar una mano?!!

Acá les dejo mi código. Por ahora solo quería mostrar 4 números distintos en los displays, cuando me salga eso, voy a seguir con el resto del programa, pero ni eso me salió, asi que quería solucionar eso primero.


```
#include <pic.h>
#include <htc.h>

#define _XTAL_FREQ 4000000

unsigned int j1 = 0; //jugador 1
unsigned int j2 = 0; //jugador 2
unsigned int d1 = 0b000000011; //3
unsigned int d2 = 0b000000101; //5
unsigned int d3 = 0b000000010; //2
unsigned int d4 = 0b000000110; //6

void main()
	{
	TRISA = 0x01; //puerto A entrada
	TRISB = 0x00; //puerto B y C salidas
	TRISC = 0x00;

	PORTA = 0x00;
	PORTB = 0x00;
	PORTC = 0x00;

	ANSEL = 0; //configuro los puertos como entrada/salida digital	
	
        while(1)
		{
		//cargo un 000000011 (o sea un 3) en el puerto C
		PORTC = d1;
		// habilito solo el primer display
		PORTBbits.RB4 = 1;
		PORTBbits.RB5 = 0;		
		PORTBbits.RB6 = 0;		
		PORTBbits.RB7 = 0;
		//muestro el numero por un tiempo
		__delay_ms(50);

		//cargo un 000000101 (o sea un 5) en el puerto C
		PORTC = d2;
		// habilito solo el segundo display
		PORTBbits.RB4 = 0;
		PORTBbits.RB5 = 1;		
		PORTBbits.RB6 = 0;		
		PORTBbits.RB7 = 0;
		//muestro el numero por un tiempo
		__delay_ms(50);

		//cargo un 0000000010 (o sea un 2) en el puerto C
		PORTC = d3;
		// habilito solo el tercer display
		PORTBbits.RB4 = 0;
		PORTBbits.RB5 = 0;		
		PORTBbits.RB6 = 1;		
		PORTBbits.RB7 = 0;
		//muestro el numero por un tiempo
		__delay_ms(50);

		//cargo un 0000000110 (o sea un 6) en el puerto C
		PORTC = d4;
		// habilito solo el cuarto display
		PORTBbits.RB4 = 0;
		PORTBbits.RB5 = 0;		
		PORTBbits.RB6 = 0;		
		PORTBbits.RB7 = 1;
		//muestro el numero por un tiempo
		__delay_ms(50);
		}
	}
```

También les dejo mi diseño en proteus para que vean como conecté los displays y los pulsadores (por mas que no hagan nada todavía en el programa, quisiera saber si están bien conectados para que activen con ceros) y para que vean lo errático que se muestran los displays!

Cualquier cosa con la que puedan ayudar va a ser bien recibida!! Alguna idea de como seguir, lo que sea!!

Desde ya, muchas gracias!!


----------



## juancho (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola,

Lo estuve mejorando bastante al marcador de ping-pong. Veo que me movieron el tema a tennis, pero buee, que le voy a hacer, es casi lo mismo.  

Acá va el código:


```
#include <pic.h>
#include <htc.h>

#define _XTAL_FREQ 4000000

int j1 = 0;
int j1_unidades = 0; //jugador 1
int j1_decenas = 0; 
int j2 = 0;
int j2_unidades = 0; //jugador 2
int j2_decenas = 0;

void mostrar();

void main()
	{
	TRISA = 0xFF; //configuro el puerto A como entrada
	TRISB = 0x00; //configuro los puertos B y C como salidas.
	TRISC = 0x00;

	PORTA = 0x00;
	PORTB = 0x00;
	PORTC = 0x00;

	ANSEL = 0; //configuro todos los puestos como entrada/salida digital
	
	while(1)
		{
		if(PORTAbits.RA4 == 1) //botón de reset
			{
			if(PORTAbits.RA0 == 0)
				{
				j1_unidades++;
				j1++;
				if(j1_unidades == 10)
					{
					j1_unidades = 0;			
					j1_decenas++;
					}
				}
	
			if(PORTAbits.RA1 == 0)
				{
				j1_unidades--;
				j1--;
				if(j1_unidades == -1)
					{
					j1_unidades = 9;
					j1_decenas--;
					}
				}
	
			if(PORTAbits.RA2 == 0)
				{
				j2_unidades++;
				j2++;
				if(j2_unidades == 10)
					{
					j2_unidades = 0;
					j2_decenas++;
					}
				}
	
			if(PORTAbits.RA3 == 0)
				{
				j2_unidades--;
				j2--;
				if(j2_unidades == -1)
					{
					j2_unidades = 9;
					j2_decenas--;
					}
				}
			
			mostrar(20);
		
			if(((j1==7)&&(j2==0))||((j1==11)&&(j2==1))||((j1>=21)&&((j1-j2)>=2))) //si gana el jugador 1, de cualquiera de las 3 formas posibles
				{
				//TRISA = 0x00; ¿como desjabilito el puerto A?
				j2_decenas = 0;
				j2_unidades =0;
				mostrar();
				}

			if(((j2==7)&&(j1==0))||((j2==11)&&(j1==1))||((j2>=21)&&((j2-j1)>=2))) //si gana el jugador 2, de cualquiera de las 3 formas posibles
				{
				//TRISA = 0x00;
				j1_decenas = 0;
				j1_unidades =0;
				mostrar();
				}

			} //fin "if" del reset
		
		else
			{
			j1_decenas = 0;
			j1_unidades = 0;
			j2_decenas = 0;
			j2_unidades =0;
			j1 = 0;
			j2 = 0;
			mostrar();
			TRISA = 0xFF;
			}	

		} //fin while
	} //fin main

void mostrar()
	{
	PORTC = j1_decenas;
	PORTB = 0x10;
	__delay_ms(200);

	PORTC = j1_unidades;
	PORTB = 0x20;
	__delay_ms(200);

	PORTC = j2_decenas;
	PORTB = 0x40;
	__delay_ms(200);

	PORTC = j2_unidades;
	PORTB = 0x80;
	__delay_ms(200);
	}
```

¿Qué les parece? ¿se podría mejorar? Lo que querría agregarle es que cuando un jugador gane, se deshabilite el puerto A para que no se puedan seguir subiendo o bajando los puntos y también me gustaría que el marcador que ganó titile. ¿Cómo podría hacer esas cosas?

También adjunto una simulación en proteus. Si alguno lo simula, ¿esta bien como se ven los displays? Lo que hago es habilitar los displays de a uno, en la simulación se re nota el cambio de displya a display ¿se va a ver así en la realidad o se va a ver mas fluido?

Desde ya, muchas gracias!!!


----------

